# The Veltex Special



## Tim the Skid (Feb 21, 2021)

This is a project that was started by a local fabricator/machinist who sold it to me in February of last year. I'm in the process of adding a few things and making cosmetic changes. After a high speed run yesterday, adding a front brake is at the top of my list.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 21, 2021)

Damn that's sweet!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 21, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Damn that's sweet!



Thanks Gary, It's fast but scary. The brakes are inadequate.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 21, 2021)

In High School Auto Mechanics our teacher would always give us kids his thoughts on a daily basis. At least once a week he tells us we were doing things backwards by spending our money and time making our cars go faster but we don't spend a dime or any time to upgrade or maintain the brakes to make them stop.  
Any thoughts on what you're going to use for a front brake?


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 21, 2021)

I have a few Schwinn front brake hubs here, but I also have a heavy Sturmey Archer that looks like it might work.


----------



## 50 Phantom Newbie (Feb 22, 2021)

How scary fast is it?


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 22, 2021)

50 Phantom Newbie said:


> How scary fast is it?



It's not a Ninja or Superbike, but top speed is just shy of 50 MPH. The issue I'm having is being able to brake safely.


----------



## 50 Phantom Newbie (Feb 22, 2021)

Tim the Skid said:


> It's not a Ninja or Superbike, but top speed is just shy of 50 MPH.



That’s definitely movin’


----------



## bricycle (Feb 22, 2021)

What's that Mill based on??


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 22, 2021)

bricycle said:


> What's that Mill based on??



It started life as a Honda pressure washer motor that was rebuilt, the intake and exhaust ports are radiused. It has several cosmetic add-ons like the fake cylinder head (used to be the top of an air compressor), push rod tubes, some welding, grinding and polish on the case, etc.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 22, 2021)

Just under 50 mph is zipping! How much does it weigh with a full tank? Dual front disc brake might be needed!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 22, 2021)

It's pretty heavy, haven't run it with a full tank. I agree disc brakes would be the best, but trying to maintain a vintage look I'd like to use a drum style on the front.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 23, 2021)

Use a drum brake from a tandem.


----------



## frampton (Feb 23, 2021)

A dual leading shoe drum would be effective and cool but not exactly period correct. Some small displacement European motorcycles used them. I had a dual shoe drum from an Ossa motorcycle. Spoke gauge is larger but your rim could be drilled. Axle would need some machine work to fit.


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 23, 2021)

@10~18kustoms I dig it but a drum isn't going to do much but gradually slow it; I would re line some Good grippy material for pads if you're going that way. I have been 50 mph on a 2005 NE5 Whizzer & all the drums are there for is slow cruising or false sense of safety. I understand keeping the vintage look for a board tracker but if you intend to ride it regularly a disc brake could be a life saver. Yours or a new owner's


----------



## frampton (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 23, 2021)

frampton said:


> View attachment 1362741



Moped/motorcycle drum. Looks Nice but bicycle wise it's A Lot of Work


----------



## frampton (Feb 23, 2021)

Tim isn't afraid of work.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 26, 2021)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hub-Drum-Moped-Old-36-Holes-MJ426/353346312731?campid=5335809022


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 26, 2021)

bricycle said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hub-Drum-Moped-Old-36-Holes-MJ426/353346312731?campid=5335809022



That almost looks like my Puch Atom drum hub; it's set up to run a motor sprocket hence the squared holes in the back on the ebay listing. It's Not for the front. Mine is set up for freewheel to be pedaled bicycle or to "clutch start" a moped.  I just had my dad take the freewheel off with a vice for cleaning but I can show you if need be. I think these are called Leleu hubs made in Italy


----------



## mikecuda (Feb 3, 2022)

Tim the Skid said:


> This is a project that was started by a local fabricator/machinist who sold it to me in February of last year. I'm in the process of adding a few things and making cosmetic changes. After a high speed run yesterday, adding a front brake is at the top of my list.
> View attachment 1361755



Are gas tanks available???


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 3, 2022)

@mikecuda   I sent you a message


----------



## mikecuda (Feb 20, 2022)

Tim the Skid said:


> @mikecuda   I sent you a message



Got it.


----------

